# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Гонка вооружений антиспама нарастает

## SDA

Средства, которыми спамеры маскируют нежелательную почту, постоянно усложняются. Одним из наиболее трудных для спам-фильтров случаев является графический спам, который может еще и содержать шум, затрудняющий распознавание текста. Как производители спам-фильтров борются с этой и другими современными уловками спамеров?
Количество спама в почтовом трафике постоянно увеличивается. В целом, как сообщает лаборатория Касперского, во втором квартале 2010 г. доля спама в почтовом трафике составила в среднем 84,4%, ссылки на фишинговые сайты содержались в 0,02% всех писем, графические вложения находились в 10,3% спамовых письмах, в тройке лидеров стран – источников спама оказались США, Индия и Вьетнам.
далее http://safe.cnews.ru/reviews/index.s...0/08/03/403604

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

